# USMLE, AMC, PLAB Or Fcps!



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

*AOA, Can any senior tell me that what will be best for me USMLE, AMC or FCPS? I wanna do postgrad in Surgery(general or allied). My wish is to go for AMC and do postgrad training there? What do you say? *


----------

